# Pandas



## michaelrcpc (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the code for PANDAS?  Thanks


----------



## 1073358 (Feb 18, 2010)

What is PANDAS?


----------



## michaelrcpc (Feb 18, 2010)

Pediatric Autoimmune Neuropsychiatric Disorders Associated With Streptococcal Infection


----------



## afreiler (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you may need to code the different components - OCD, chronic tic disorder, etc.   There doesn't see to be a specific code for this syndrome.


----------



## lbrown22100 (Jul 10, 2014)

ICD-9 diagnosis code 279.49 (Autoimmune disease, not elsewhere classified
includes: Autoimmune disease NOS) may work.


----------

